# Roaring Noise in the front end of my '04 Chevy Tahoe!!



## Mobetta72

Anyone have any idea what this could be? And what it might take to get it fixed!!! Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*"Roaring Noise" = ?????*

Since we CAN'T ACTUALLY HEAR THE 'NOISE' you're talking about, we can only take guesses. You need to provide MORE INFO ABOUT YOUR VEHICLE.... type of engine; manual or a/t; 2WD or 4WD; how many miles on engine or vehicle?

The first consideration would be the type of tires you're running on the Tahoe and HOW OLD OR NEW THEY ARE.  Some AT/off-road types of tires can be 'noisy' an certain speeds - more so, if tires have low air pressure (since they can 'flex' more). Some types of tires can require up to 40-60 psi to be PROPERLY INFLATED.

When does this 'roaring noise' occur? Does it happen at a certain speed, only when moving, or even at idle when standing still?  Does the noise sound change when turning? More info is required to give a reasonably accurate answer.

Could be anything from 'aggressive tread pattern', a loose belt on the tires, out of balance wheels or bent rims, to wheel bearings or front differential if a 4WD. If engine related (affected by engine speed or only when stopped), it could be a loose belt or pulley, alternator or water pump bearings going bad, etc. 

Waiting for more info.....


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker

Dunno but I have a noise show up occasionally on my '95 GMC Sierra, 305 V8. You'll hear it during takeoff from a stop. Sounds like a big fan kicking in and running for a bit. Don't notice the noise going away as you get going as the regular engine noise and road noise covers it up. Engine has drive shaft driven fan...no secondary or electric fans. Always wondered what it was. Not even a daily occurance...just every once in a while. Dangit boy it's strange.


----------



## Dawgpound

Just replaced wheel bearing on my 2003 Dodge Ram. It was making a humming noise. I thought it was the tires to begin with.


----------



## beretta

Sounds like a hub bearing. See if it goes away by driving @ a safe speed and steer from left to right to load and unload the suspension. Hope this helps


----------



## copenhagen cowboy

i m sure if it is a 04 tahoe it is a automatic, sounds like a hub bearing


----------



## yellowhammer

*noise*

I have an 07 Silverado,4wd.My front-end noise at 32k miles was side plate bearings in the front differential.At 67k,I think it`s starting again.It did it last time during acceleration,or under load.


----------



## short stop

Would almost bet its  a hub bearing ..

   easiest way to tell ..  jack up the  front end  and see  if the tire  wobbles   while still mounted    if it  moves  at all ->  its  a  hub .


----------



## THERAKE

Bad hub bearing most likely.I work for a gm dealer in the area give me a call.Check your pms


----------



## truckguy07x

ive got this same problem with a 92 s10 blazer.
it makes a loud roaring/whining sound. but it does it even when its just sitting in park when i rev up on it.
any ideas.
dad thinks its the alternator. but nobody knows for sure.


----------



## ratlird

Is it coming from the drivetrain or engine compartment. If engine compartment check the fan clutch.


----------



## truckguy07x

not the clutch fan. we can hold it in place and it still makes the noise.
check your torque convertor. thats what were expecting mine to be.
but oh well runs fine anyways why mess with it.
done put over 500 into in in the last 5 months.lol


----------



## chevyman32257

hub bearing all the way we have a pile of them in the shop all the time. pick up the front end and grab the tire at 12 and 6 see if there is play, if so replace it.I would recomened a napa bearing same 12mo 12,000 mile warranty as GM and cheaper


----------

